# Did your city reduce block length and pay? If so, which city is it?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I’m curious to know how far this has spread.


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes also in Miami , today I grab a block from 1:30 to 3:30, once I realize it was $36.00 I canceled .


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nelson609 said:


> Yes also in Miami , today I grab a block from 1:30 to 3:30, once I realize it was $36.00 I canceled .


Does Miami still have $72 blocks or are those completely gone? I accidentally grabbed a $54 block once, but I dropped it, and a $72 one showed up minutes later.


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

We still have the 4 hours blocks , I starting to see the 2 hours block some time in the afternoon


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nelson609 said:


> We still have the 4 hours blocks , I starting to see the 2 hours block some time in the afternoon


I've read on here that one of the cities was offering only three-hour blocks. I wanted to see if there are more of those.


----------

